# What to do when your filter leaks and its 3 week for new gasket to arrive?



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

Can my freshwater fish survive for 3 week with just a power head circulating water? Do I have to go buy another filter?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What kind of filter? And do you have lots of plants in the tank?


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

The powerhead will do a LOT to help your fish survive while you wait for the filter. Just remember that the filter only moves water and provides a convenient surface for particulate matter to encounter bacteria, which is also all over your tank. 

If you change the water at least once a week, your fish should be fine. Especially if you have a lot of plants. Just remember that people have been keeping goldfish in unfiltered bowls for YEARS, just doing water changes.


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a 55 gal planted tank with low light plants and T5 2 bulb light. Fairly well planted.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be fine, make sure to do 50% water changes each week


----------



## Jeweled (Jan 7, 2011)

No it's not that simple. It's an Eheim 2026 square shaped gasket and Eheim has these back-ordered 2 weeks pulse 1 week shipping. So I get to wait because I have not found any other supplier. If anyone knows where else I can look that would be great. Thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Jeweled said:


> No it's not that simple. It's an Eheim 2026 square shaped gasket and Eheim has these back-ordered 2 weeks pulse 1 week shipping. So I get to wait because I have not found any other supplier. If anyone knows where else I can look that would be great. Thanks


make your own gasket in the meantime.

FWIW I have a 55g low tech tank fairly planted. Like all my previous tanks it has no mechanical filter or powerhead. So and especially with plants thriving you will be ok. *old dude

my .02


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, for real, make your own gasket.
Any plumbing supply house should have sheets of both cork and rubber specifically for making gaskets for potable water. There is also a clear lubrication/sealing paste made for faucets etc that is safe for drinking water, but you likely wont need that.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Jewel...

I would say absolutely your fish will be fine for the three weeks, provided you're willing to replace half the tank water every couple of days.

Actually, if you removed and replaced half the tank water daily, you wouldn't need any filtration. Filtration equipment only takes in very toxic water and replaces that with somewhat less toxic water.

So, by constantly flushing clean, treated water through your tank, any filtration equipment you have is just filtering water that's already clean.

However, since I don't know anybody who has the time to do that many water changes, then you do need some filtration to keep the tank water reasonably clean between changes.

Again, IMO if you follow the above WC routine, your fish will be fine.

B


----------

